# Scanoe or Gheenoe question



## Dice1 (Jun 5, 2012)

I was lookin at getting a scanoe from Dicks in a week or so just as a quick topper for the truck. I then saw the gheenoe. while the gheenoe is a bit moe costly it seems like a cool deal. anyone have one?


----------



## JaxJonBoat (Jun 5, 2012)

Gheenoe's are made in the town i was born and raised in (east central FL) For this type of boat you will find nothing better and i came very close to getting one instead of my tin. A life long friend of mine has had one for over 25 yrs and still uses it regularly, you can see it in a few of my photos. His is the high side classic, but they have several nice and larger models now, very stable and almost impossible to tip over. check out youtube, there are planty of video's showing the boats ability and cutomizing.


----------



## slabdaddy (Jun 5, 2012)

I have one, probably the most stable boat for the size you will ever fish out of. Mine is the 13 ft. model and think weight is about 125 lbs. for hull only, good luck! 8)


----------



## slipsinker (Jun 17, 2012)

I am very obsessed with the gheenoe lately.... i plan on getting a 13 model by this time next year. Looks like it would make a great little sneak boat


----------



## chattahoochee (Jun 17, 2012)

I have had one since I was 13, my Dad gave it to me as a birthday gift.

It has been used and abused. I have drug it thru the rock riffles in the river countless times.

My gheenoe has been an excellent boat, I still have it.

I have never flipped it, and I have flipped a 14/36 jon a few times.


----------



## kcatto (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a gheenoe that made it from titusville,FL to Oklahoma with me. It is amazing.... my gheenoe was one of the first ones Mr Gheen built third month of production from gheenoe (April to be exact), I called and talked to him and Mr. Gheen looked up the serial number and told me he laid my boat up in his garage, before he opened the factory. He said first two years he had the company he worked out of his two car garage....

Needless to say I traded an extra laptop for it and have fished it from Florida to Oklahoma, and have never ever been disappointed... great boats...


----------



## JaxJonBoat (Jun 24, 2012)

kcatto said:


> I have a gheenoe that made it from titusville,FL to Oklahoma with me. It is amazing.... my gheenoe was one of the first ones Mr Gheen built third month of production from gheenoe (April to be exact), I called and talked to him and Mr. Gheen looked up the serial number and told me he laid my boat up in his garage, before he opened the factory. He said first two years he had the company he worked out of his two car garage....
> 
> Needless to say I traded an extra laptop for it and have fished it from Florida to Oklahoma, and have never ever been disappointed... great boats...



Are you from Tville, just wondering if I might know you, I was born and raised and only moved to jax 12yrs ago.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 24, 2012)

A number of park service, river canoe liveries, up-here parts, run the Scanoe/Coleman units cause they're cheap. They suck! The hull is super thin and will bulge inward in the center. This gives you a TON of drag.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 24, 2012)

Gheenoe all the way. Without a doubt. They come in 13', 15'4'' (16') versions, only weigh about 120 lbs and come with an almost unlimited number of configurations from classic tiller to full blow center console set ups with poling platforms, casting decks and the all the bells and whistles. If you want to see some amazing 'noes check out microskiff.com, customgheenoe.com and/or youtube.com. The new LT 25 are amazing and can take up to a 40 hp 4 stroke! I've even seen a center console 13'. There are even rumors of an 18' version in the works that Mr.Gheen has been using for himself. Check out these vids......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cTLSfUMQ2Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8vOjs6nhu4&feature=related 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZMR97duw_Q&feature=related


----------



## kcatto (Jun 26, 2012)

JaxJonBoat said:


> kcatto said:
> 
> 
> > I have a gheenoe that made it from titusville,FL to Oklahoma with me. It is amazing.... my gheenoe was one of the first ones Mr Gheen built third month of production from gheenoe (April to be exact), I called and talked to him and Mr. Gheen looked up the serial number and told me he laid my boat up in his garage, before he opened the factory. He said first two years he had the company he worked out of his two car garage....
> ...




No I m not from titusville, I lived on Merritt island, and worked at the cape. before moving to Australia, and then back home to Oklahoma.... I lived on merritt island for a total of three years... All in all not to bad I picked up a great boat in florida and a great wife in Australia.... both of which I have never regretted the last fifteen years.


----------



## peabody (Jun 28, 2012)

For some strange reason ....im obsessed with the 16' super gheenoe. With stick steering.
peabody

P.s. would even take a 15'x6" classic.


----------



## chattahoochee (Jun 28, 2012)

peabody said:


> For some strange reason ....im obsessed with the 16' super gheenoe. With stick steering.
> peabody
> 
> P.s. would even take a 15'x6" classic.




Me too, but the CC version ( the thinner console not the wide one) I would trade my beloved 15'4 highsider towards it.


----------



## peabody (Jun 29, 2012)

chattahoochee said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > For some strange reason ....im obsessed with the 16' super gheenoe. With stick steering.
> ...




Yes ...just watched a u-tube video of a bunch of gheenoes cruising a river.
Looked like a lot of fun.
That stick steering boat was just too kool.!
Looked like water go-carts. Ha. 
Im in west central missouri ... have never seen a gheenoe around here.
And dont know why?is it because of the low freeboard? The water does get rough. On truman now and then.


----------



## chattahoochee (Jun 29, 2012)

peabody said:


> chattahoochee said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...




Im not sure, but heck I have only seen a small handfull around here. If people knew how great they are there would be alot fewer yaks and canoes sold, I promise you that.


----------



## Eddie Bait (Jun 30, 2012)

Unless your built like a Russian Bear, and you want to car top it. Stay away from the Scanoe. I had the original Coleman Scanoe for 7 years and another Pelican Scanoe for 5 more. Their versatile, and stable but heavy as hell. I trailered mine. I remember them being about 113 lbs. dry weight. 

If I were you, I would skip both, save money, and go with the aluminium Sportspal by Castlecraft. WARNING, Radisson makes the same canoe by the same name. But Radissons sportspals are super thin, and dent and rip easily. The Sportspal by Castlecraft is thicker aluminium but still light weight, quite lighter than the same size Gheenoe. 

https://www.castlecraft.com/sportspal_square-stern.htm


----------



## peabody (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh boy ....humans are fickle :
Now I've decided ...i want a low tide gheenoe ... rated for a 25hp 4 stroke ( i have a mercury 25 bigfoot short shaft )
Add a CMC TnT .........should be about perfect for truman lake.
peabody


----------



## peabody (Jun 30, 2012)

The top boat is stick steer .....
but i also really like this one too.


----------



## huntinslabs (Jun 30, 2012)

Check the forum at customgheenoe . Almost as much talent there as here.


----------



## chattahoochee (Jun 30, 2012)

PEABODY!!!! You gotta quit that man my wallet and nerves cant take it!!! :LOL2: 

Seriously, I had to vacate the custom Gheenoe forum because of the persistent drooling and desire to sell stuff....


----------



## JaxJonBoat (Jul 2, 2012)

my friend with his Gheen and me with my tin constantly go argue which site is best lol, both have great ideas that can cross over!!!


----------



## peabody (Jul 2, 2012)

chattahoochee said:


> PEABODY!!!! You gotta quit that man my wallet and nerves cant take it!!! :LOL2:
> 
> Seriously, I had to vacate the custom Gheenoe forum because of the persistent drooling and desire to sell stuff....




Ohh man ..you have it too? ????
I even stsrted call out gheenoe in my sleep...she who must be obeyed ..wanted to know who she
was.............lol
the performance of these Gheenoe boats is amazing. With a 25hp. Motor can run about 35 mph.
someway ...somehow ....someday .... im going to own a LT ( low tide ) 25......
Peabody


----------



## peabody (Jul 2, 2012)

Check this out ..... almost 20 mph with two people and a yammy 9.9 4 stroker....
a 9.9 ......wow


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jul 3, 2012)

I've never seen a Gheenoe in person, just pics. Are they more like a canoe than a boat? Do they all have flat bottoms?


----------



## peabody (Jul 3, 2012)

Andy Taylor said:


> I've never seen a Gheenoe in person, just pics. Are they more like a canoe than a boat? Do they all have flat bottoms?


 
Good question? I've never seen one in person either.
But ive spent alotta time over at custom gheenoe .... i'ed say yes. Kinda sorta ...they have a reverse chine type of hull.
A pontoon type theory hull? Supposedly super stabilized ...the guys say its almost impossible to turn one over.
I want one willy willy bad.
Peabody


----------



## peabody (Jul 3, 2012)

Heres a pic ...of how much they can hold ....looks plenty stable to me.....


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jul 3, 2012)

I've never seen a Gheenoe here in Wisconsin. They seem to be big in the southern states. Are they meant to be used mainly on calm water? The sides don't seem very deep.


----------



## peabody (Jul 7, 2012)

Andy Taylor said:


> I've never seen a Gheenoe here in Wisconsin. They seem to be big in the southern states. Are they meant to be used mainly on calm water? The sides don't seem very deep.




Ten inches freeboard i thinks ...but. i hear they are fine out on the lake.


----------



## peabody (Jul 7, 2012)

Went to the lake of the ozarks. Had a good time cruising around ........it was hot! ! 104 degrees.


----------



## peabody (Jul 7, 2012)

Doesent everyone carry their spare tire with them. While out on the water?? Lol


----------



## richg99 (Jul 7, 2012)

There is/was a Gheenoe dealer in mid-Wisconsin last year. May be still there. Check the Gheenoe sites ( both Father and Son have separate ones).

I owned a Gheenoe but found it too narrow for me. Boat was stable. I was not.

There is a Gheenoe for sale right now on Craig's list, either Chicago area or Milwaukee...I am not sure. it is a Classic....same model I owned. Around $3,500.00

Rich

Here you go...it is in the Chicago area listings
https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/boa/3121704098.html

Here is the Wisc. dealer 
Crossroads Trading Pos
E 4255 Country Highway V
Lavalle, WI 53941
Map | Website
Phone: (608) 985-8155


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Never heard of them until now but if you can rig them like these I might be interested . . .


----------



## peabody (Jul 8, 2012)

PATRIOT2 said:


> Never heard of them until now but if you can rig them like these I might be interested . . .





I think the skys the limit ...as far as setting them up.
Gheenoe's website has a zillion options.....
Im still working on building a wooden boat ....made a little more progress.


----------



## peabody (May 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=271479#p271479 said:


> peabody » 30 Jun 2012, 17:55[/url]"]The top boat is stick steer .....
> but i also really like this one too.





dang it... old thread .. but these gheenoes .. keep calling me..
what's y'all think ? just go ahead and order this yellow gheenoe ?


----------



## richg99 (May 30, 2013)

Well, A Gheenoe ( I am further investigating one) is not a tin boat. However, they have certain attributes that a jon boat can't do well. 

I am wishing/hoping/ trying to find someone in Texas who can give me a 15 minute ride on a 13 or 15'4 Gheenoe. After that experience, I might make a move. Until I have a chance to try one out at that size...I am not ordering one yet. 

I owned a Classic Gheenoe a few years ago and I felt that I would fall out of it most of the time that I used it. I still might feel the same way. A flat bottom tinny is going to feel more stable...size for size...I think?????? Rich


----------



## peabody (May 31, 2013)

i talkedwith steve in Kentucky.. a gheenoe dealer..
he tells me the LT25 is very stable..that I'll have no problems with it.
and of course I've been asking the guys over at custom gheenoe . com
.....the videos ..is what sold me.
I'm going to keep my old tinny.. and hang my 25 merc bigfoot on the gheenoe.
I'm thinking i want a skinny water boat for the sac and osage rivers where i live.


----------



## richg99 (May 31, 2013)

Yep, the LT25 is the cat's meow, they say. I believe they also made a 16 footer, but the LT 25 is the one everyone likes. 

If you do't mind a drive to FL, they come up on the market fairly often. rich


----------

